# Gearbox parts



## don-tucker (Oct 25, 2012)

I decided to do some maintnance on my Myford Super 7 lathe and found several gears with no teeth on them in the quick change gearbox,Myford want a fortune for them.Would anyone have a clapped out box with some gears or know of where I can get second hand gears please,I live in the UK.
Don


----------



## MachineTom (Oct 25, 2012)

Go to Tonys lathes, a UK website.Ive had great success in buying used Myford parts there.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 25, 2012)

That was quick,I have sent them an email,thanks
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 31, 2012)

They had one of the gears at Mikes lathe parts,my son is welding a tooth back on another,I shall dress up the other damaged ones so should be all back together on the weekend ,thanks to Machine Tom
Don


----------



## kvom (Oct 31, 2012)

> found several gears with no teeth on them in the quick change gearbox



A gear with no teeth is not a gear.


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 31, 2012)

You are very right there kvom,but it was a gear originally and untill I bin it I would say it is still a gear with no teeth


----------

